# TNGIRL's, Robin Hoodette



## Jake Allen (Sep 6, 2011)

Yesterday evening, almost dark, rainy, and I had just finished fitting this
almost brand new GN quick detach quiver to Tomi's Recurve.
She did not seem too excited to head outside and shoot
a few arrows just to make sure everything will stay where it should,
until this second arrow made the distinct noise.

Dead center Robin Hood with 2, 1716, knitting needle
aluminum shafts. I reckon the bow is tuned okay, and the arrows are flying flat.
Distance, 16 or 17 yards.

Her first Robin Hooded arrow, ever.
Good shot Tomi, I am proud of you! 
I don't mind making you 2 new arrows.


----------



## Jayin J (Sep 6, 2011)

Great Shootin....


----------



## Tikki (Sep 6, 2011)

Dang! There goes a perfectly good arrow down the drain!


----------



## dm/wolfskin (Sep 6, 2011)

Ain't nothing but money. Mike


----------



## longbowdave1 (Sep 6, 2011)

Nice shootin' Tomi!


----------



## Barry Duggan (Sep 6, 2011)

Looks like you missed the spot...both times.
Good shooting Tomi.


----------



## Al33 (Sep 6, 2011)

Barry Duggan said:


> Looks like you missed the spot...both times.
> Good shooting Tomi.



Beat me to it Barry, I was gonna say she hit high both shots.

Good shootin' Tomi!!!


----------



## rapid fire (Sep 6, 2011)

Good job miss tomi.  Looks like that bow has plenty of power to it too.


----------



## Al33 (Sep 6, 2011)

Jake Allen said:


> She did not seem too excited to head outside and shoot
> a few arrows just to make sure everything will stay where it should,
> until this second arrow made the distinct noise.



Was that distinct noise a kaplink or a kapink?

Looking at the pic's that is no doubt a perfect robin hood, and what I like about it most is that she did it with two arrows, not a target full. That is a TRUE robin hood.


----------



## Lorren68 (Sep 6, 2011)

That there woman can sure nuff shoot!!!!!!!!!!!!!   Great shot Tomi, maybe one of these days you can give me some lessons.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Sep 6, 2011)

Good shootin' there, Deadeye Varnell...


----------



## Lukikus2 (Sep 6, 2011)

Great shot.


----------



## dutchman (Sep 6, 2011)

Good shooting and good tuning, I'd say. Way to go, Tomi.


----------



## johnweaver (Sep 6, 2011)

Way to Go!!!


----------



## jmfauver (Sep 6, 2011)

Great shooting Tomi!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## T.P. (Sep 6, 2011)

Nice!!! I Robin Hooded my first arrow a couple weeks back... my arrow didn't have enough speed to penetrate. Just kinda fell lifeless to the ground, like a wounded baby bird.


----------



## gurn (Sep 6, 2011)

Very nice dead eye.


----------



## Jake Allen (Sep 6, 2011)

Al33 said:


> Beat me to it Barry, I was gonna say she hit high both shots.
> 
> Good shootin' Tomi!!!



In her defense; it was almost almost dark, and raining and I
had the target set on the ground in front of the block
wall. It was a pick a spot in the middle of the block,
and let's see how your arrow flies, and if the quiver is
going to ratlle and/or fall off.

That quiver removes from the bow by loosening the thumb
screw. One screw located in the each of the brackets. 
The brackets are attached thru the limb bolts. 
The thumb screws maintain tension on a .090 thick
wire; one wire attached to the hood, and one fixed to
the arrow gripper.
Sounds fragile, but it works. Hey, Fred Eichler used the
same type quiver for several years.


----------



## Barry Duggan (Sep 6, 2011)

She don't need any defense. We all know she was just saving the spot to shoot out at a later date.


----------



## Dennis (Sep 6, 2011)

As always great shooting


----------



## markland (Sep 6, 2011)

Way to go there Tomi Girl, not put a broadhead on a good arrow and do that to a deer's heart soon!  Good luck!


----------



## Bucky T (Sep 6, 2011)

Congrats!

I've never done that.  With any type of bow.


----------



## crsdos (Sep 6, 2011)

bet you cant do that twice :}


----------



## TNGIRL (Sep 6, 2011)

Thanks guys!!!! 
Jeff said he was gonna post it but I hadn't been on til now. It was my first RH and I was very happy for it BUT I hated to loose 2 of my newer arrows......Jeff is very good at Doctoring my arrows and sech when it needs it tho!!!!
He was right I wasn't thrilled about shooting last night.....wet and getting darker and in my flippy flops!!!!


----------



## bam_bam (Sep 6, 2011)

Awsome Tomi!!! I know your proud of that shot.


----------



## Garcia Mitchler (Sep 6, 2011)

Having a wife that shoots better 'n me makes me a well mannered man  , but with that shot I bet your a true gentleman now!


----------



## dpoole (Sep 6, 2011)

hard to belive that is your first as well as you shoot !!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## whossbows (Sep 6, 2011)

did i see moth wings hanging on the outside of the first arrow,i figured that is what you shot at and then what the heck see if i can do it again,,,,,thats the way uhhhh uhhhhh i like it


----------



## snakekiller (Sep 6, 2011)

good shootin Tomi


----------



## WildWillie (Sep 6, 2011)

Great shootin Tomi ! And good job tuning Jeff


----------



## SOS (Sep 6, 2011)

You da' Man....uh, Wo-Man!


----------



## pine nut (Sep 6, 2011)

Congratulations Tomi.  I just saw this myself.  That were great shots!  Heck we're ( Karin and I) proud to know you whether or not you can shoot that good, but especially proud now that you done proved it!  That's some fine shootin' right there!  I've never seen a better, more centered shot!  Proud for you and Gentleman Jeff too.


----------



## Necedah (Sep 7, 2011)

That's really neat. 
I hope you put those arrows on the trophy wall.

Dave


----------



## chief1941 (Sep 7, 2011)

Girl will do anything for a little attention.


----------



## frankwright (Sep 7, 2011)

Very Nice!


----------



## whiz (Sep 7, 2011)

whoo hooooo, you go girl! 
Mz Whiz


----------



## threeleggedpigmy (Sep 7, 2011)

Way to go Tomi,  Just one more thing to add to your awesomeness .


----------



## BkBigkid (Sep 7, 2011)

Great shooting Tomi, 

I am shocked that this is your first RH, that bit of info floored me.


----------



## SELFBOW (Sep 7, 2011)

There is no hoodettes.

It's still a hood! Congrats!


----------



## Blueridge (Sep 8, 2011)

there's that smile!!  good shooting


----------



## Blueridge (Sep 8, 2011)

did you get my pm? I'm not used to navigating around this site yet.


----------



## TNGIRL (Sep 8, 2011)

Blueridge said:


> did you get my pm? I'm not used to navigating around this site yet.



yep!!!!! sent one back to!!!!! So VERY glad to see you on here. And WOW 1300+ saved.....humbles me alot to even know you!!!!!!! I am blessed to say you are my friend!!!!!


----------



## OconeeDan (Sep 10, 2011)

Tomi, you didn't just robin hood it, you DESTROYED it!!!
That is a trophy, hang it on the wall!
Dan


----------



## charlie 2 arrow (Sep 18, 2011)

too cool Tomi!


----------



## TIMBERGHOST (Sep 19, 2011)

Cool!


----------

